# It's Aqua Bid's SNE Time Again!



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your monthly reminder that tomorrow night, June 18, is AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format SNE. From 7:00 pm EDT click on "One-Hour Auctions." There you will find various sellers offering great discounts on their items. 

This month, Forum member JDAquatics has added Bucephalandra (Buce) for the first time. I love mine. They are very much like Anubias in care in that they are not planted but, rather, attached.

Other sellers from whom I've bought are Nofishtoday (Bama Plants) and Fishguy_1955 (live foods). There's also a possibility that Forum member Bettaman 71 will be offering great prices on some beautiful Betta. FWIW, I can highly recommend his Betta as I have bought several of them. He has HMPK, HM and Half-Giants of both.

Have fun and let us know your hauls!!!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh man I gotta get me some buce.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I absolutely love mine and will definitely be buying more....and more....and more!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Buce are awesome plants, I have bought stuff from JD great seller, I have bought stuff from nofishtoday, one time everything was fine, the last time ended in a nightmare long long story, I will never purchase from them again, thanks for the reminder though


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh just when i think there is money in bank...May have to do some shopping as always super deals! Have ordered from JD amd Bamaplants. Both great sellers and highly recommend.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I just impulse bought some buce. I'm pretty sure this is one impulse buy I won't regret


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

*Update*

Jacob (JDAquatics) will definitely be selling Buce this evening!!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Jacob (JDAquatics) will definitely be selling Buce this evening!!!


Is buce a fairly easy plant to keep?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't had it long but from what I've read you treat it just like Anubias.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I haven't had it long but from what I've read you treat it just like Anubias.


I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, and it can melt but comes back the same way as do Crypts.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I wiped out JD's 4.50 buces


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's one more. 

95% of the plants in my seven aquariums come from JDAquatics. No one better, IME.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you all! The Buce sell has been very nice tonight. I will definitely be getting more so feel free to message me if there is a variety you would like me to get in the future!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Bought some buces! Hope it goes well.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There's one more.
> 
> 95% of the plants in my seven aquariums come from JDAquatics. No one better, IME.


He is a great seller great communication, great prices, fast shipper can't ask for more


----------

